# Rescue wait time?



## foilgirl (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi,

So my family has officially been approved by the two Golden rescues in our area.  

While the home visit people liked us, we were warned that younger (under 3 y/o), people- and dog-friendly Goldens were uncommon. I feel guilty about being unwilling to get an older dog, but I just finished helping our senior boy to the Bridge, and we have two senior cats. I'm trying to stagger our major vet bills. 

After hearing that, and reading stories here of some folks' trouble getting rescue dogs, I'm feeling discouraged. My husband says to be patient, and that if we haven't found anything by Jan/Feb, we'll look for an older puppy/ younger adult from a breeder. 

Anyway, how long have most people had to wait for a rescue? What's considered a reasonable timeframe?

TIA,

Meghan


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

foilgirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> So my family has officially been approved by the two Golden rescues in our area.
> 
> ...



We waited 6 weeks after getting approved. It depends on the wait list and available goldens.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meghan*



foilgirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> So my family has officially been approved by the two Golden rescues in our area.
> 
> ...


Meghan: When we adopted our Smooch in Illinois about 17 years ago, I think we waited about three-four weeks from home visit to the day we got her. She was 16 months old and friendly to all. Wishing you luck. I know what you mean about Seniors and how the vet bills can be high, but actually that's true of any dog, no matter what their age.
Have you given any thought to fostering for the Golden Rescue?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

It really depends on the area and stipulations of the adopting family. Sadly, poor breeding combined w/ selling to people who do a poor job of socialization result in goldens w/ questionable temperaments. But there are some real gems if you're willing to wait. While I understand a golden not being dog friendly, I can't imagine a rescue adopting out a golden that wasn't people friendly. With the 2 senior cats, does the golden really need to be dog friendly? I had one foster who was perfect with my cat, but absolutely needed to live in a dog free home--very people oriented, no other issues. 

How do the rescues do the placements? With the last rescue I volunteered w/ fosters met w/ approved applicants at an adoption day and then sorted through the interested applicants & set up one on ones to see who the best match would be for that specific golden. In other words, it wasn't a first in-first out, though we were encouraged to take into account those applicants who had been waiting for a long time, nevertheless, it was the foster's call.


----------



## foilgirl (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi,

I need dog-friendly because we'll be using doggie daycare during the week while we 're at work. We also tend to go places on the weekend where lots of people bring their dogs. 

We thought of fostering as well as being puppy raisers for CCI, a service dog organization, but our landlord says no to both. 

One rescue, Homeward Bound, has a facility out in the country where they keep their dogs. They only let you see dogs by appointment and they operate on a first come, first served basis. They don't hold dogs and they don't call you when something comes in - it's up to you to watch for dogs on their website or by calling. 

NORCAL Golden Rescue is more traditional. They have foster homes for all their dogs, and an area coordinator looks for dogs for you. The foster home has final say on who gets the dog they're keeping, and it doesn't seem like they give preference to people who've been waiting longer, it depends on who might be the best match for the dog. 

-Meghan


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It depends on how the Rescue Group operates which you've described in your post above, the available dogs and the type of Golden you're looking for, such as the age, getting along with other dogs, etc.

I did a foster to adopt of my girl, I was looking for a young female, I met several after I was approved. I had to consider my old guy at the time who was 11 then. I met a young golden girl that had just come into Rescue, she was HW positive and the Rescue really needed a foster home for her. I live two hours north of where the GR Group I adopted her through was based. I did a foster to adopt of her while she was being treated for Stage 3 HW at my Vet Clinic. The Rescue paid all her medical expenses, when she completed her treatments, was cleared medically, I officially adopted her and the rest is history. She's been with me 8 years in Jan.

The whole process for me took less than 6 weeks from the time I applied, had my phone interview, home visit, met a few females, to the time I picked her up. She was in a temporary foster home, was spayed, had a few complications and needed to recover a little bit more before I was able to pick her up. 

That special dog is out there for you, it might take some time, but the wait is so very well worth it IMO.

I found my boy at my County Humane Society after I lost by bridge boy two weeks later. We weren't really ready for him, but he needed a home and my girl really needed to be with another dog ASAP. She's a former breeder girl who had not been socialized, abused physically and verbally, she will always need to be with another dog. She was grieving the loss of her brother, I had to make a very quick decision as to whether or not to adopt him. I spent about 20-30 minutes with him. I felt like I was really taking a big chance, but it's worked out wonderfully. He's been the easiest dog I've ever had, he didn't need any adjustment period at all. He fit in right away. I've never seem a dog that needed to be with a family as much as he did.


----------

